# Проблема с 2.6.8 и ide-диском

## allexey

Проблема в том что при записи и чтении с диска процессор загружается на 100%

Мать - nforce2, fs - ReiserFS.

Пробовал на разных 2.6.8 и 2.6.9 .

В чем проблема, или так и должно быть?

----------

## Den

а ядро сам компилил или через genkernel?

----------

## allexey

Сам компилил.

Все модули для материнки включил.

----------

## Xenon_

А при компиляции к.-либо программы сильно тормозит?

----------

## allexey

Ничего не тормозит.

Винт работает с нормальной скоростью в UDMA-5.

С 2.6.7 такая-же  история.

----------

## plisk

allexey: т.е. дело точно не в hdparm -d1 /dev/hda ?

----------

## allexey

Да точно не в нём.

Скорость хорошая.

----------

## Taoub

те же грабли.... причем со всеми типами ядер... пару месяцев мучался, так ничего и не вышло... при копировании с винда на винт (или с раздела на раздел) загрузка процессора 100% (так что нормально работать не удается)...  c hdparm перепробовал все (так что это точно не в нем дело). Говорят это глюк некоторых материнок и что такое и под виндой бывает....

Если кто-нить решил эту проблему плиз запостити как это исправить.

----------

## allexey

Не в материнке дело.

С 2.4.26 все в порядке, загрузка около 12%.

Это что-то с 2.6.

----------

## Taoub

жду с нетерпением решения этой проблемы

----------

## Macil

А ты можешь при компиляции ядра MP-шки слушать и в инете лазить? Если да - то о чем беспокоится? В top'e когда он показывает загрузку процессора есть непонятный показатель iowait. Может кто-нибудь просветит, что это такое?

alexey, а ты чем загузку процессора смотришь?

----------

## Taoub

при компиляции ядра слушать музыку могу а вот при копировании с винта на винт... даже приложения не использующие винт начинают дико тормозить

----------

## allexey

Смотрю в Kde'шном SystemGuard'е и в карамбе система загружается на 100%.

В top система sy загружается на 10-20% как и должно быть, а параметр wa забирает все остальное.Что этот параметр означает?

----------

## glass

Waiting for IO.

----------

## Macil

Параметр wa и означает iowait... А что это такое сам не знаю.

----------

## glass

Так, то и означает: время, проведенное ядром (или драйвером устройства в ядре же), в ожидании разрешения на ввод/вывод от устройства. (В смысле, я так это понимаю  :Wink: )

----------

## Macil

А я насколько понял IOwait сродни параметру idle т.е. если есть чего ждать то ядро ждет а уж только при необходимости уходит в idle... Т.е. iowait не означает загрузку процессора...

----------

## glass

Не означает. Вот, скажем, копирую я 500Mb файл (с двух разных винтов на разных контроллерах): us: ~3-5%, sy: ~20-25%, wa: ~60-70%. Общая загрузка по версии, допустим, GKrellm'а - где-то как раз c треть.

В 2.4, насколько я помню, wa нет или там вечный ноль. Так что если ситуация похожая, и при этом ничего не тормозит, то не вижу причин бить тревогу. Значит Карамбы несут чушь, мягко говоря.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *allexey wrote:*   

> Не в материнке дело.
> 
> С 2.4.26 все в порядке, загрузка около 12%.
> 
> Это что-то с 2.6.

 

```

# uname -sr

Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r7

# cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 5

model name      : Pentium II (Deschutes)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 400.972

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr

bogomips        : 790.52

# ls -l

-rw-r--r--  1 :-) wheel 728563712 Июл  9 06:54 Mandrakelinux10.0-Official-Download-CD1.i586.iso

# cp Mandrakelinux10.0-Official-Download-CD1.i586.iso /mnt/disk2

# top

5123 root      18   0  1752  564 1600 R 28.8  0.1   0:03.73 cp
```

т.e cp - грузит на 28,8 %

общая загрузка при играющем xmms , составила по показаниям gkrellm 47 %

----------

## sinn

У меня та же лажа была.

Мать epox8rdai, чипсет nvidia2. Проц Athlon XP.

Помогло следующее - отключение apic в биосе и ядре.

Так же, hdparm'у даю только -d1.

Вот.

----------

## allexey

Выключил APIC и в биосе и в ядре, но ничего не изменилось. DMA включается по

умолчанию.

----------

## sinn

 *allexey wrote:*   

> Выключил APIC и в биосе и в ядре, но ничего не изменилось. DMA включается по
> 
> умолчанию.

 

Покажи .config для 2.6.

----------

## allexey

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-rc4-nitro1 "Made in the classroom"
> ...

 

----------

## sinn

ОК. Сейчас у себя с этим конфигом скомпиляю и посмотрю  :Smile: 

Правда, ядро у меня 2.6.7 с патчами.

----------

## sinn

Скомпилял я с этим конфигом (1:1).

При копировании, загрузки в 100% нету.

Хотя, xmms иногда захлебывается. Кстати, это заметно и

с моим старым ядром 2.6.7, которым я все время юзался.

Но не замечал этой лажи из-за того, что использовал шедулер

CFQ.

Сейчас компиляю ядро 2.4, посмотрю как там.

Странно все это...

----------

## Taoub

ждемс результатов

----------

## sinn

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> ждемс результатов

 

Итак, скомпилил я 2.4 ядро. Музка по прежнему начинает заикаться,

когда запускаем >5 процессов "cat /dev/hda > /dev/null".

Ставлю FedoraCore1 с ядром 2.4.22, может гнать и больше процессов

без тормозов, ни разу не икнуло. Почесал репу - взял конфиг от

федоры - скомпилял 2.4 ядро. Загружаюсь. Эффект тот же, что и

со старым конфигом  :Sad: 

Вот и не знаю в чем дело - может взять ядро от редахата...

Я  в недоумении   :Shocked: 

Щас ради эксперемента взял ALTCompact, его помучаю  :Smile: 

----------

## sinn

Итак, поставил я себе AltCompact2.3. Запустил около 20 процессов

'cat /dev/hda > /dev/null'. Музыка не заикается  :Smile: 

Будем рыть и еще раз рыть...

----------

## glass

Вопрос вдогонку: через что xmms играет? oss, alsa, alsa/mmap? И будет ли разница, если попробовать разные варианты? А если попробовать -ck ядро (пока экспериментаторский запал не угас)?  :Smile: 

----------

## sinn

 *glass wrote:*   

> Вопрос вдогонку: через что xmms играет? oss, alsa, alsa/mmap? И будет ли разница, если попробовать разные варианты? А если попробовать -ck ядро (пока экспериментаторский запал не угас)? 

 

В gentoo сзвук идет через alsa, в других дистрах - через oss.

Причем, в FC1 - еще и через костыль arts.

А что за ядро -ck?

----------

## allexey

Попробовал с 2.6.9-ck1 - результат тот же.

top показывает при копировании файлов примерно 80% загрузки iowait.

----------

## sinn

 *allexey wrote:*   

> Попробовал с 2.6.9-ck1 - результат тот же.
> 
> top показывает при копировании файлов примерно 80% загрузки iowait.

 

xmms при проигрывании заикается?

----------

## viy

А какие партиции/fs пользуешь? Нету всяких LVM и RAIDов?

Еще, были у меня такие грабли. Jumer'ом установил, что диск Master, а на шлейфе зацепил его не за крайний разьем, а за срединный. Машина "очень странно" себя вела.

brainstoming...

----------

## allexey

xmms не заикаится, с производительностью все хорошо.

RAID'a и LVM'a нет. 

В 2.4 такого нет. Но все равно хочется узнать в чем дело.

----------

## Taoub

угумс... у меня все тоже самое что описано выше

----------

## sinn

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> угумс... у меня все тоже самое что описано выше

 

Блин, у вас, хоть, не музыка не подтормаживает, а у меня, если запустить

больще 3 процессов cat /dev/hda > /dev/null  :Sad: 

Блин, я даже уже и не знаю в чем дело, ставил Alt. FC1. там все нормально  :Sad: 

Не хотелось бы бросать этот дистрибутив, учитывая то, что все скачал и настроил.

У меня комп: Athlon2200, чипсет nforce2.

Поможите советом!!! Я уже ядро всяко-разно компилировал - конфиги брал от FC1, симптомы те же. Может проблема в чем-то другом?

----------

## allexey

Поставил я htop,и в нем все показатели в норме.

И еще, у меня кулер с термодатчиком, когда возрастает нагрузка то и возрастают обороты, так вот  при 'cat /dev/hda > /dev/null' частота вращения возрастает примерно на 100-150 оборотов , а при компиляции ядра на 1000. Может процессор и не загружается на все 100% при работе с винтом , а брешут программы не умеющие работать с 2.6???

----------

## Apexman

 *allexey wrote:*   

> при 'cat /dev/hda > /dev/null' частота вращения возрастает примерно на 100-150 оборотов , а при компиляции ядра на 1000

 

нет, скорее, в первом случае проц просто простаивает (wio), и не греется, во втором напряженно трудится...

У меня тоже мать на nforce2, "дерганий" не было никогда (2.6 юзаю с 2.6.1, в данный момент стоит 2.6.9-rc4-love1).Last edited by Apexman on Sat Oct 23, 2004 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## glass

 *allexey wrote:*   

> 

 

Гм, так в чем все же проблема на ваш взгляд? На предыдущей странице я приводил пример, imho это совершенно нормально. В 2.4 такого нет, так как top/vmstat просто не показывают там iowait.

 *allexey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Может процессор и не загружается на все 100% при работе с винтом , а брешут программы не умеющие работать с 2.6

 

О чем и шла речь.  :Wink: 

 *sinn wrote:*   

> Может проблема в чем-то другом

 

Может и в другом. Да хоть в той же матери или звуковой карте. PC-железо тот еще подарок.

----------

## Taoub

Стоп. Причем туту это все.. Давайте вернемся к проблеме... 

при копировании с винта на винт работать невозможно вообще. ТАК НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ и не причем тут программы которые не умеют работать с ядром.

Вариант спростоем интересен... можно подробнее

Я понимаю что эта проблема у многих, но не ужели эти грабли никто не решил

----------

## Taoub

в доконк собственно проблема

http://www.linux.ru/articles/kernel2.6/

----------

## Taoub

кстати 2.8.9 собирали? у некоторых по словам эта проблема решилась с переходом

----------

## Taoub

в смысле 2.6.9

----------

## allexey

Пробовал с 2.6.9 . Ничего не изменилось.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sinn

Блин, чувствую, что придется переходить на другие  дистрибутивы, где

таких проблем нет, как у меня. Возможно, попробую другие ядра, но все же, в виндоусе нет таких проблем  :Sad: 

Хотя, просто так не сдамся буду еще мучать...

----------

## glass

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> Стоп. Причем туту это все.. Давайте вернемся к проблеме...

 

Давайте... Мне просто кажется, что в одной теме смешиваются разные проблемы, разных людей и получается неразбериха. Поправьте меня, если я не прав.

----------

## sinn

 *glass wrote:*   

>  *Taoub wrote:*   Стоп. Причем туту это все.. Давайте вернемся к проблеме... 
> 
> Давайте... Мне просто кажется, что в одной теме смешиваются разные проблемы, разных людей и получается неразбериха. Поправьте меня, если я не прав.

 

Да.

1. У автора поста, как я понял, ничего реально не тормозит, музыка

не заикается в xmms. Но в top'e показывается ~100% загрузка CPU.

2. У меня проблема следующего характера: при интенсивной работе с IDE, xmms начинает захлебыватья, курсор, иногда, тормозит. Хотя, в таких дистрибутивах, как AltLinuxCompact, FedoraCore1 такого нету,

все нормально. Поначалу, я грешил на ядро 2.6. Скачал 2.4.27, собрал с

конфигом от FC1. Ситуация не изменилась! В AltLinux'e и FC1 ядра 2.4.22.

Вот думаю, может поробовать еще поставить это ядро...

----------

## Apexman

 *sinn wrote:*   

>  *glass wrote:*    *Taoub wrote:*   Стоп. Причем туту это все.. Давайте вернемся к проблеме... 
> 
> Давайте... Мне просто кажется, что в одной теме смешиваются разные проблемы, разных людей и получается неразбериха. Поправьте меня, если я не прав. 
> 
> Да.
> ...

 

Млин, это, оказываеццо, большая проблема - тотальное падение производительности из-за 70-80% времени iowait  :Sad: 

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2003-11/417index.html

 *sinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. У меня проблема следующего характера: при интенсивной работе с IDE, xmms начинает захлебыватья, курсор, иногда, тормозит. Хотя, в таких дистрибутивах, как AltLinuxCompact, FedoraCore1 такого нету,
> 
> все нормально. Поначалу, я грешил на ядро 2.6. Скачал 2.4.27, собрал с
> ...

 

попробуй nitro-sources или love-sources - там CFQ scheduler по умолчанию задействуется, но все равно 1 проблема остается  :Sad: 

----------

## sinn

Я, скорее всего, переолзу на версию ядра 2.4.22.

Сейчас поставил 2.4.24, стало намного лучше. Но, хуже, чем в

FC1 с 2.4.22. Попробую поставить и посмотреть  :Smile: 

----------

## glass

Для статистики и в попытке помочь разделить мнимые и реальные проблемы:

5 раз cat /dev/hda & > /dev/null

iowait уверенно держится на уровне минимум в 70%, но общая (реальная) загрузка системы 20-25% - и это так и есть - можно убедиться наблюдая за ростом температуры камня. Мышь не тормозит, вообще ничего не тормозит.

При попытке проигрывать в xmms (alsa) музыку с /dev/hda же, xmms икает где-то раз в 5,10,15 секунд. И, знаете, я ее могу понять и простить.  :Smile:  Если же играть с /dev/hde (это вообще другой ide контроллер) - никаких проблем.

Железо для подобного эксперимента, кстати, крайне неудачное: KT133A + Athlon Thunderbird (не XP - это тоже играет роль. плохую) + SB Live5.1 - признанный загаживатель PCI шины. Ядро 2.6.8-r10 и NPTL. Так что не вижу я проблемы в iowait, хоть убейте (со своей колокольни, безусловно).

----------

## sinn

 *glass wrote:*   

> Для статистики и в попытке помочь разделить мнимые и реальные проблемы:
> 
> 5 раз cat /dev/hda & > /dev/null
> 
> iowait уверенно держится на уровне минимум в 70%, но общая (реальная) загрузка системы 20-25% - и это так и есть - можно убедиться наблюдая за ростом температуры камня. Мышь не тормозит, вообще ничего не тормозит.
> ...

 

Итак, курсор мыши начинает тормозить, когда у меня свопник уже забит на процентов 50 и я пытаюсю делать cat /dev/hda > /dev/null, при этом пытаюсь переключатся между приложениями (типа офиса, eclipse, netbeans). Заикание xmms'а я не могу простить и не могу понять, потому что при таком же раскладе в винде, все нормально. Так что, буду копать дальше.

----------

## glass

 *sinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Итак, курсор мыши начинает тормозить, когда у меня свопник уже забит на процентов 50 и я пытаюсю делать cat /dev/hda > /dev/null, при этом пытаюсь переключатся между приложениями (типа офиса, eclipse, netbeans).

 

Погоди. Причем тут swap? Если я себе забью swap, то у меня тоже начнет тормозить курсор мыши. Только ненормально, скорее, не то что курсор тормозит, а то что своп забит. Хотя причину такой внезапной нагрузки при активном свопинге я тоже не прочь понять, но это уже больше академический интерес - если памяти не хватает, то ожидать полного шоколада как-то уж слишком оптимистично.

 *Quote:*   

> Заикание xmms'а я не могу простить и не могу понять

 

Xmms ведь тоже диск нужен. У него буфер не на 10 минут вперед. И если i/o забит под 100%, то кого винить, что ему диска вовремя не досталось? Если он, конечно, с этого же диска и играет. Ядро? Да, наверное... но просто по логике вещей: 6 пользовательских процессов с одинаковым приоритетом для ядра совершенно равны. По какому признаку оно должно определить какому из них в текущий момент больше к диску надо, чем другим? Только потому, что один из них зовется xmms и имеет gui? Как бы не так.  :Smile:  Безмозглый ide ему тоже не большой помощник. Если провести такой же эксперимент на scsi диске, то xmms "magically" перестанет икать - ни секунды не сомневаюсь. А так... те 5 cat'ов тоже поикивают там себе, просто мы этого не слышим.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> потому что при таком же раскладе в винде, все нормально. Так что, буду копать дальше.

 

Не знаю, не знаю. Сравнение не очень корректное. На своей железке я никогда не видел disk throughput в 36Mb/s в виндах. То есть даже близко не видел. Раза в два медленнее - да. При этом winamp не заикается, нет - звук просто начинает трещать и мышь тормозит.  :Laughing:  Это, конечно, шутки вышеописанной железяки, но факт остается фактом - в линуксе такого не наблюдается.

----------

## Apexman

 *glass wrote:*   

> Так что не вижу я проблемы в iowait, хоть убейте (со своей колокольни, безусловно).

 

Реальная производительность системы при iowait 80% - остающиеся 20%. Т.е. в 5 раз медленнее. Такие показания iowait ненормальны, т.к. на 2.4 подобного не наблюдается. Я сам не обращал внимания на производительность до прочтения этой ветки   :Embarassed:  Ничего не заикается, не дергается, но, скажем, ядро собирается в 5 раз медленнее, если при этом фильмы по сетке тянутся или еще какое приличное обращение к винту...

----------

## sinn

 *glass wrote:*   

>  *sinn wrote:*   
> 
> Итак, курсор мыши начинает тормозить, когда у меня свопник уже забит на процентов 50 и я пытаюсю делать cat /dev/hda > /dev/null, при этом пытаюсь переключатся между приложениями (типа офиса, eclipse, netbeans). 
> 
> Погоди. Причем тут swap? Если я себе забью swap, то у меня тоже начнет тормозить курсор мыши. Только ненормально, скорее, не то что курсор тормозит, а то что своп забит. Хотя причину такой внезапной нагрузки при активном свопинге я тоже не прочь понять, но это уже больше академический интерес - если памяти не хватает, то ожидать полного шоколада как-то уж слишком оптимистично.
> ...

 

Факт то, что на FC1 с ядром 2.4.22 при активном использовании своппинга и при запущенных около 20 процессов cat /dev/hda > /dev/null xmms не заикается. Этого достаточно, чтобы задуматься об оптимизации...

----------

## sinn

Итак, переключил выод звука с Alsa на OSS. Заикания исчезли   :Shocked: 

Вот и думаю, вернуть чтоли обратно arts... А то звуковуха у меня

не умее аппаратно микшировать звук (nforce2).

----------

## Taoub

ясно у всех этот глюк и никто решить его не может....

----------

## sinn

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> ясно у всех этот глюк и никто решить его не может....

 

И это плохо  :Sad: 

----------

## sinn

Итак, может кому и пригодится.

Заикание xmms'a устраняется переходом на OSS.

Я, конечно, не знаю, что там напрограммировали в ALSA, но

с ALSA, xmms начинает заикаться  :Sad: 

----------

## sinn

Итак, начал играть в xine mp3'шки через alsa, xine не заикался.

xmms заикается. выходит, что бага в xmms'ном плагине alsaoutput.

----------

## Taoub

Ну не знаю, у меня даже с OSS заикания присутсвуют....

Но опять же проблема ведь не со звуком....

Все мы копировали файлы с винта на винт ... в винде и на 2.4.x тормозов нету....а в 2.6.x есть.... жаль что пришлось делать откат ..

----------

## sinn

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> Ну не знаю, у меня даже с OSS заикания присутсвуют....
> 
> Но опять же проблема ведь не со звуком....
> 
> Все мы копировали файлы с винта на винт ... в винде и на 2.4.x тормозов нету....а в 2.6.x есть.... жаль что пришлось делать откат ..

 

Почему жаль?

Кстати, убери в menuconfig'e параметр preemteble, вроде так

называется. У меня с ним система тормозит больше!.

----------

## Taoub

жаль по тому что само по себе 2.6 работает быстрее... 

У меня система тормозит только при копировании с винта на винт... а это опция тут совсем не причем

----------

## sinn

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> жаль по тому что само по себе 2.6 работает быстрее... 
> 
> У меня система тормозит только при копировании с винта на винт... а это опция тут совсем не причем

 

Система тормозит или звук заикается?

----------

## Taoub

начинает тормозить все... сразуже забываешь о многозадачности

----------

## viy

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> начинает тормозить все... сразуже забываешь о многозадачности

 

Что-то мне старый анекдот про дискетку и многозадачность вспомнился...  :Wink: 

----------

## Xenon_

Покажи lilo.conf

----------

## Taoub

lilo.conf:

```

lba32

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/.map

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr"

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

install = /boot/boot-menu.b

delay = 10

vga = 791

image = /boot/vmlinuz

        root = /dev/hda1

        label = Gentoo
```

[/code]

----------

## glass

 *sinn wrote:*   

> 

 

Есть предложение еще раз попробовать ck-sources (2.6.9-r2) - парни как раз сражаются с i/o scheduler'ом и kswapd заодно.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *glass wrote:*   

>  *sinn wrote:*    
> 
> Есть предложение еще раз попробовать ck-sources (2.6.9-r2) - парни как раз сражаются с i/o scheduler'ом и kswapd заодно.

 

И у них это офигенно получается! Я щас пытаюсь перетянуть пару патчиков с ck на свой лубимый mm, но что-то пока безуспешно, будем старацца дальше  :Smile: .

----------

## sinn

 *glass wrote:*   

>  *sinn wrote:*    
> 
> Есть предложение еще раз попробовать ck-sources (2.6.9-r2) - парни как раз сражаются с i/o scheduler'ом и kswapd заодно.

 

Надо будет как-нибудь попробовать  :Smile: 

Но меня пока устраивает 2.6.7 без патчей.

Звук у меня больше не заикается, т.к. выкинул нафик xmms,

поставил amarok, который свестит через xine и все нормально.

Трабл с заиканием крылся в плагине libalsa для xmms. Это

проявлялось и на ветке 2.4 и на 2.6. Через oss все было нормально.

Вот такие пироги. Но ck-sources обязательно попробую  :Smile: 

----------

## icedank

Хм. У меня похожая ситуация на 2.6.x - при копировании с одного hd на другой - загрузка процессора - 40%. xmms не заикается (по причине его отстутсвия) а вот mplayer раз в 15-20 секунда таки притормаживает (amarok и mp3blaster работают идеально).

----------

## sinn

 *icedank wrote:*   

> Хм. У меня похожая ситуация на 2.6.x - при копировании с одного hd на другой - загрузка процессора - 40%. xmms не заикается (по причине его отстутсвия) а вот mplayer раз в 15-20 секунда таки притормаживает (amarok и mp3blaster работают идеально).

 

xmms через альсу воет?

mplayer у меня не подтормаживает, по причине его отсутствия  :Smile: 

----------

